# Bell & Ross identification help.



## Helioshiye (Jan 9, 2013)

All, 
Bought this today, did not find the once like this on internet, it's real or fake, any feed back are appreciated .


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks fake to me. I've never seen the date window on a B&R eat into the 3 like that, and when searching online all the results show the BR01-94 as a chrono.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Its a fake OK
Dial is attrocious
On the back, those 4 little white 'stars' are meant to be tiny 1.3mm screws!

BR 01-94 should be a chronograph, yours would be the BR01-92 (but that does not have a date!)

I just found the same 'replica' back as your (fake screws and serial number)

100% fake
adam


----------



## Helioshiye (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you, learning again.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Helioshiye said:


> Thank you, learning again.


Pleasure
adam


----------



## fatboy1340 (Nov 5, 2014)

1000% fake&&&


----------



## Rodney Hall (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh dear sorry for that 
Horrible fake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

I was gonna say... There's no way the real deal would tell you to unscrew nonexistent screws.

Sorry, man. Hope you didn't spend too much on it.



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Its a fake OK
> Dial is attrocious
> On the back, those 4 little white 'stars' are meant to be tiny 1.3mm screws!
> 
> ...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

No worries at all.
I learn from it
Regards


----------



## Nixin (Sep 25, 2014)

I am a proud owner of a BR 01-94. Your watch is a definite fake. I hope you didn't pay too much?


----------

